# How long does homemade broth last in the fridge?



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

How long does homemade beef broth last in the fridge? I made some last Saturday, put in the fridge, and then forgot to do something about it.









Do you think it would still be good?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Does it have a "Fat cap"? That is, an intact layer of fat on top? If the fat cap is broken or it doesn't have one, I think 1 week is about the outer limit for broth. With an intact fat cap, I've been told it will last for up to a month in the fridge. I haven't made beef broth, and chicken broth's fat cap breaks too easily, so i haven't tested it, but that's what the chefs at the kitchen I volunteer at said.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I generally just make chicken stock but I will use it for up to a week. If it has a nice thick, unbroken fat layer like the PP mentioned, I've pushed it for 10 days or so with no problems but haven't dared beyond that.

I try to freeze it if I won't use it in a few days, but I certainly understand forgetting about it - it happens!


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

I skimmed the fat the next day after I made it. So do you think if I used it up tomorrow (having been made 8 days ago), I would be okay?


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

Give it a good boil & see how it goes. It's worth a shot not to throw out good stock. From my experience, instincts can be pretty right on about if something's "iffy" or not. I'd give it a go, maybe with beans or something that's going to boil for a while, just for the case of Carley related safety


----------

